# '21 AZ SG Zach Hobbs (5/9/2021)



## Jason Svoboda

*Shooting Guard*
Mesa (AZ) Des Moines Area CC

*Ht:* 6'5" | *Wt: *195 lbs


----------



## Jason Svoboda

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1390828404086169600


----------



## pbutler218

Kid's a gunslinger that's for sure.


----------



## child

Hope we get this guy, keep us posted! Coach is off to a good start, hope it continues.


----------



## Bingoman

DMCC also won the national championship for D2 NJCAA I believe so he contributed to a winning team.


----------



## Bingoman

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1391459450188406787Committed! That was fast, good pickup.


----------



## pbutler218

Welcome to the Sycamores!! Kid is an absolute sniper with 3 years to play. Good job coaches.


----------



## Bluethunder

To quote the great Ron Burgandy, “that escalated quickly!”

welcome aboard Zach


----------



## Jason Svoboda

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1391458975548198912


----------



## Bingoman

National champion as a JUCO player and former role player at Montana State who played in 18 games. Sharpshooter that's 6'5. 

Yes please, great great addition. Good job to Schertz and the other coaches.


----------



## BrokerZ

From one Zach to another - welcome to the Sycamore family!


----------



## child

Wow, this big can't wait to see him play!


----------



## GoSycamores

TERRE HAUTE, Ind. – Indiana State head basketball coach Josh Schertz announced the addition of Zach Hobbs (Mesa, Ariz./Des Moines Area CC/Mesa HS) to the Sycamore 2021-22 roster.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Official. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392474287878115330


----------



## Jason Svoboda

'21 AZ SG Zach Hobbs (5/9/2021)
					

Shooting Guard Mesa (AZ) Des Moines Area CC  Ht: 6'5" | Wt: 195 lbs



					sycamorepride.com


----------

